# piracetam



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Who has used this and what are the results? Thanks


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

They use this for Alzheimer patients. This is classified as a nootropil drug. It basically increases oxygen to the brain. I use it to study. It's awsome. I even read that it can promote for the formation of neurons in the brain. Can't tell you about side effects. I haven't felt any. You just feel your brain more awake, your eyes wide open. One 800 mg pill has an effect that usually lasts all day. Also I've found some websites that sell bulk powders of this so a prescription is not needed.

I wouldn't recommend this for everyday use. It does make one feel like a zombie, sorta. Short term use is ok though. IN fact, I'm on it right now! lol


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

This sounded interesting so I ordered some. It does seem to make me feel more motivated and easier to concentrate. It tastes absolutely disgusting though and the effort to dissolve it in water and drink it has made me avoid or forget to take it. Definitely get capsules. The extra cost is worth it.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Sometimes it makes me a little more irritable and uncomfortable... sometimes opposite. I think the negative symptoms are much less common when I take choline with it... generally I've read many times that choline should be taken if taking piracetam. Sometimes I feel a little calmer in "SA provoking" situations when taking piracetam+choline. It's like my thoughts are more fluent, rather than a garbled mess of 100mph thoughts that sometimes makes me physically/mentally uncomfortable and triggers SA for me. My mind feels a little more 'in control' and relaxed. And a little more focused and 'on top' of things (mentally) in general. Sometimes when I am in a major "brain fog", I'll take piracetam and almost immediately it's like my mind "wakes up" and I can think far more clearly.

Best taken in the morning... sometimes it will keep me up at night. Like, my body will be tired, but my mind will be wide awake (from the piracetam) when it should be "tired" and sleepy! More intense dreams. 

I've also noticed feeling slightly more coordinated and better dexterity in physical activity after taking it.

For some apparently, it can take weeks to notice its effects.

Usually I take far less than the recommended dose. Like 50-500mg once every 1-5 days. The 'right' dose apparently can highly vary from one person to another, and sometimes a lower dose will feel better than a higher one.

Indeed it does taste horrible. I mix it with a drink... something with a strong taste, like orange juice. Capsules would be a good idea.

Piracetam generally isn't much of an anti-anxiety drug. Though if it's available, I'd say it's worth trying (with choline). Other "racetams" might work better for anxiety. I haven't tried any others yet, but have heard oxiracetam, aniracetam, and pramiracetam might be worth trying. There have been a few threads before about this... I recommend searching for them.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

::::Update::::

I started taking piracetam for a few days a week to help me study. I've been taking it on and off for a while but never for as long as now. After the last 4 consecutive days on it...I crashed. My mind was exhausted. This was followed by an intense bout of deep seated depression....and I'm worried. I can't shake it. I'm going on for 2 weeks depressed. Hmmmm...

I'm confident it was the piracetam. I googled "depression" and "Piracetam" and found other people experienced the same result.

I've also been taking choline supplements in the form of soy lecithin. I tell ya.I thought I found a miracle formula when I first took this. My anxiety dissapeared totally! I felt more social, more energized...probably due to the increase in ACH. However, I learned that there is a delicate balance b/w acetylcholine in the brain and dopamine. Seems that taking lecithin everyday for the last couple of months depressed my brain of dopamine. This I deduce from the symptoms I feel not from any blood panels. I'm stuck in a constant state of anhedonia...that is, I feel absolutely nothing. I've felt this way before, when I was younger and my depression was stronger but I haven't felt this since. 

Both Piracetam and choline work well but I recommend short term use only. I am going to try and bring dopamine levels in my brain up by taking tyrosine, a precursor amino acid and lots of fava beans. I regularly take magnesium for depression and sometimes L-tryphtofan. As of now, they are doing nothing. It's the not feeling anything that worries me. I also upped my dose of zinc tonight and took 3 grams of Taurine to lift my mood. I think the Taurine hit the spot. 

Anyways, this is just my experience as of today. I am severely depressed right now but I finally know why. I should shake it eventually....I am my own lab rat jeje..

So maybe take piracetam and choline sparingly but definitely not everyday......

Depression is an amazing thing...It's almost mechanical. I mean, I'm always depressed to a certain degree..technically. This is something I haven't cured, but I've learned to control it through diet, exercise and supplementation. I guess it's been a while since I've felt a severe depression like this. I have to admit I was even getting suicidal thoughts again...but please, no worries. Point is, despite everything I've learned over the past few years and all the awareness I've obtained, I felt totally hopeless....and that was the scary part. I felt like I lost control of it. Depression is an amazing thing...

I will also post this on the other piracetam thread..


----------



## The Majestic Mawthmell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re Beggiatoa piracetam*

Hey Beggiatoa!

I know you posted this response 3 years ago now and the odds of you replying are pretty slim but I am pretty desperate here! Pretty much i have had the same experience as you! Amazing results with piracetam (and a few other racetams i am using conjunctively) along with ALPHA GPC/Acetyl-L Carnitine/choline bitartrate etc depending on my fancy? I guess im not really approaching this scientifically...just sort of taking regular small-medium doses and hoping for the best (a result of the fact that i heard the racetams are relatively non-toxic)? In any case, everything was going fantastic...improved memory/concentration/brighter mood/more sociable... Then all of a sudden it was like i crashed for want of a better word? Feelings (or lack thereof) of hopelessness/depression and irritablity/anger (something i have only ever experienced one other time when i was coming down of ritalin - that was an awful experience)! Basically it just feels like i have hit a brick wall which is doubly frustrating after all the progress i seemed to be making on these nootropics! Im just concerned these sideffects might not go away? its been almost a full week like this and i cant seem to shake it?

I am just writing because from what you have described you went through the exact same thing in 2008 (we must have similar brain chemistry)  I am just wondering what you did to resolve the problem? Please tell me you found something that worked for you??? The thing i cant figure out is if its piracetem or choline or both that are causing the depression? Have you managed to find a way of using nootropics/choline without the "crash" maybe by taking them with a particular amino acid stack? I was thinking maybe taking 5HTP or L-tryptophan myself? Ive also got some L-tyrosine that Im going to take now just to see if it helps at all? Im hoping that with time this will resolve itself... I'm also worried that i have done some permanent damage or really imbalanced my brain chemistry? But also i would like to know that i could start taking my nootropics again as they really were wonderful when they were working properly! Please reply!!! Thanks!


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

^

hmm.. I wonder if that was an ad... :con


edit: post deleted


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Piracetam was pretty week imo, i much prefer nefiracetam and noopept, also methylene blue is far more impressive.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Any canadian buyers here? Where do you buy from? Do you take it daily or cycle it? How's tolerance?

Also read somewhere it optimizes left-right brain communication. Whatever that implicates, I'll take the boost if it means better mileage from self-help CBT books.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

I havent got results from the 20 times ive used it but ive never done it for a full straight week even. Also, I take some recreational substances here and then so maybe Its too subtle for me to feel it


----------



## Isochroma (Jan 6, 2012)

Piracetam has been shown in animal studies to be pro-anxiety (anxiogenic). Here's one:

*A study of nootropic drugs for anti-anxiety action*

"_Piracetam significantly suppressed licking behaviour and *this effect was evaluated as anxiogenic* (resulting from the non-specific stimulant action of the drug)._"​
In contrary, Aniracetam has been found by experiment in animals to be anxiolytic. People tend to report the effect too. Here's the study:

*Anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in three different mouse models of anxiety and the underlying mechanism*

"_The anxiolytic effects of aniracetam have not been proven in animals despite its clinical usefulness for post-stroke anxiety. This study, therefore, aimed to characterize the anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in different anxiety models using mice and to examine the mode of action. In a social interaction test in which all classes (serotonergic, cholinergic and dopaminergic) of compounds were effective, aniracetam (10-100 mg/kg) increased total social interaction scores (time and frequency), and the increase in the total social interaction time mainly reflected an increase in trunk sniffing and following. The anxiolytic effects were completely blocked by haloperidol and nearly completely by mecamylamine or ketanserin, suggesting an involvement of nicotinic acetylcholine, 5-HT2A and dopamine D2 receptors in the anxiolytic mechanism. Aniracetam also showed anti-anxiety effects in two other anxiety models (elevated plus-maze and conditioned fear stress tests), whereas diazepam as a positive control was anxiolytic only in the elevated plus-maze and social interaction tests. The anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in each model were mimicked by different metabolites (i.e., p-anisic acid in the elevated plus-maze test) or specific combinations of metabolites. *These results indicate that aniracetam possesses a wide range of anxiolytic properties, which may be mediated by an interaction between cholinergic, dopaminergic and serotonergic systems. Thus, our findings suggest the potential usefulness of aniracetam against various types of anxiety-related disorders and social failure/impairments.*_"​


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Piracetam is effective if taken with choline...better yet with hydergine! Call it what you want, but I think piracetam has done a number of positive effects for my cognitive functions. The thing is I was suffering form cognitive impairment due to my prescription of benzodiazepine(xanax). I first started with piracetam but then I added another supplement called choline to balance the usage and stimulation of my acetylcholine neuroreceptors. I noticed much cognitive improvement in my verbal memory and cognitive functions. I find it hard to believe that someone would say it is weak though, sorry to hear about your bad experiences there bro-ster. :idea


I don't want to sound ridiculous or be off topic but, I do take an attack dose (4800mg) of piracetam before intense work outs as well, for piracetam also stimulates the production of ATP similar to Ribose or Creatine effects (Creatine is more of an initiator though while Ribose sustains it).


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

For me, the results where usually 1 hour of feeling god-like, then a few hours of unbearable anxiety and finally feeling so tired I couldn't form a coherent thought.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

pehrj said:


> For me, the results where usually 1 hour of feeling god-like, then a few hours of unbearable anxiety and finally feeling so tired I couldn't form a coherent thought.


what brand?


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

pehrj said:


> For me, the results where usually 1 hour of feeling god-like, then a few hours of unbearable anxiety and finally feeling so tired I couldn't form a coherent thought.


I wonder if this was pure piracetam or if it was mixed with something. There could have been low acetylcholine neurotransmitters being produced in your system too. Choline ususally helps with that. I usually take hydergine with my daily supplements 3-4 times a week though. I have not yet experienced any adverse side effects for the amount of time I've been using these supplements although everyone is different in a way. I do suffer mild anxiety and mild depression from previous meds and genetically and these cognitive or intelligence enhancers have been giving nothing but optimistic results.

There is vinpocetine as well-I have used it in the past but didn't experience quite significant. Just a suggestion!


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

The Professor said:


> what brand?


SNS


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

kirbyisawesome said:


> I wonder if this was pure piracetam or if it was mixed with something. There could have been low acetylcholine neurotransmitters being produced in your system too. Choline ususally helps with that. I usually take hydergine with my daily supplements 3-4 times a week though. I have not yet experienced any adverse side effects for the amount of time I've been using these supplements although everyone is different in a way. I do suffer mild anxiety and mild depression from previous meds and genetically and these cognitive or intelligence enhancers have been giving nothing but optimistic results.
> 
> There is vinpocetine as well-I have used it in the past but didn't experience quite significant. Just a suggestion!


I thought about the choline issue as well. I wouldn't be surprised if I had low acecho and I didn't take a choline supplement with the piracetam. I may try again once I can get my hands on some choline.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Choline is always good for that.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

sometimes piracetam knock me off similar to benzo (which is cool since it has no rebound effect),
i used choline and didnt do much but i believe it prevents brain fog and headache.
but i have great experience with high dose of DMAE + piracetam (high mental clarity, mood lift,increased memory,focus).

have you seen film Limitless?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone here tried the stronger racetams though?? I tried Piracetam before, from SNS as well in capsules, and I don't know if it's the dosage I took, but I don't think I noticed any difference. Now I'm looking into aniracetam and oxiracetam.

Oh, and Aniracetam is the one that has the best anxiolytic effect according to reviews.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Anyone here tried the stronger racetams though?? I tried Piracetam before, from SNS as well in capsules, and I don't know if it's the dosage I took, but I don't think I noticed any difference. Now I'm looking into aniracetam and oxiracetam.
> 
> Oh, and Aniracetam is the one that has the best anxiolytic effect according to reviews.


Piracetam would be reasonable to stack with Aniracetam. Piracetam is more like a potentiator for Aniracetam. If you do consider taking a stack like this make sure you eat before you do or drink it with a glass of milk otherwise you will have some type of unpleasant nausea. Reason for this is because aniracetam is a fat soluble. Learn from my mistakes haha. I would think this would be more effective if you are going to take an exam or test and you need to boost what you already know. Piracetam is mainly for a memory boost as well, but it has more effects on the intake of knowledge. Piracetam is not a feeling by the way, it's more of a clarity process. For me it has an effect which acts as a anti-anxiety supplement. Works great for me in it's minor significant ways.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

kirbyisawesome said:


> Piracetam would be reasonable to stack with Aniracetam. Piracetam is more like a potentiator for Aniracetam. If you do consider taking a stack like this make sure you eat before you do or drink it with a glass of milk otherwise you will have some type of unpleasant nausea. Reason for this is because aniracetam is a fat soluble. Learn from my mistakes haha. I would think this would be more effective if you are going to take an exam or test and you need to boost what you already know. Piracetam is mainly for a memory boost as well, but it has more effects on the intake of knowledge. Piracetam is not a feeling by the way, it's more of a clarity process. For me it has an effect which acts as a anti-anxiety supplement. Works great for me in it's minor significant ways.


Awesome, thanks, didn't know it was fat soluble. Yea, I figure maybe a stronger -racetam is for me since I didn't really notice the piracetam to be working all too well, though of course I wasn't really going to school or studying extensively, but was hoping I'd notice something small either way.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Anyone here tried the stronger racetams though?? I tried Piracetam before, from SNS as well in capsules, and I don't know if it's the dosage I took, but I don't think I noticed any difference. Now I'm looking into aniracetam and oxiracetam.
> 
> Oh, and Aniracetam is the one that has the best anxiolytic effect according to reviews.


Yes, I have taken phenylpiracetam. It didn't seem to have any noticeable effect on me.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Subwolf said:


> Yes, I have taken phenylpiracetam. It didn't seem to have any noticeable effect on me.


Lol, not sure why you chose that one among all the racetams, no surprise you didn't feel nothing. Though I bet your immune system should've or must've gotten a boost 

It certainly has to work though, at least for physical stamina, since it's banned in the olympics.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

phenylpiracetam I thought was superseded by noopept ?


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Anyone here tried the stronger racetams though?? I tried Piracetam before, from SNS as well in capsules, and I don't know if it's the dosage I took, but I don't think I noticed any difference. Now I'm looking into aniracetam and oxiracetam.
> 
> Oh, and Aniracetam is the one that has the best anxiolytic effect according to reviews.


For some reason, anirecatam isn't well liked in the nootropic community. It is slightly more potent, but People report issues with lethargy and spurts of mental confusion. But then again, some people also say that about piracetam.

To notice more in the effects of piracetam you have to be sufficient in glutamate and calcium levels. If that is not helping you must consider using a choline source. I've personally have used alpha GPC and choline bitartrate and they both work fine. Alpha GPC has been stated to rapidly deliver choline to the brain across the blood-brain barrier and is a biosynthetic precursor of the acetylcholine neurotransmitter. Piracetam improves the functions of the ACh receptors which are implicated in memory processes. I have too bought capsules from SNS in the past, but a lot of them were undercut doses and not properly weighed out which is why I have continued putting my money towards Smart Drugs for Thought. As far as choline supplements, I tend to find great deals on ebay. Try and stay away from the vitamin shops when purchasing finer grades of choline though - they are a bit overpriced unless you are fine with choline bitartrate which is relatively cheap imo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-GPC#cite_note-1


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

kirbyisawesome said:


> For some reason, anirecatam isn't well liked in the nootropic community. It is slightly more potent, but People report issues with lethargy and spurts of mental confusion. But then again, some people also say that about piracetam.
> 
> To notice more in the effects of piracetam you have to be sufficient in glutamate and calcium levels. If that is not helping you must consider using a choline source. I've personally have used alpha GPC and choline bitartrate and they both work fine. Alpha GPC has been stated to rapidly deliver choline to the brain across the blood-brain barrier and is a biosynthetic precursor of the acetylcholine neurotransmitter. Piracetam improves the functions of the ACh receptors which are implicated in memory processes. I have too bought capsules from SNS in the past, but a lot of them were undercut doses and not properly weighed out which is why I have continued putting my money towards Smart Drugs for Thought. As far as choline supplements, I tend to find great deals on ebay. Try and stay away from the vitamin shops when purchasing finer grades of choline though - they are a bit overpriced unless you are fine with choline bitartrate which is relatively cheap imo.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-GPC#cite_note-1


Awesome, thanks for the recommendation I'll be buying from them now that SNS doesn't even make it in capsules anymore.
And yes I've used a regular Choline supplement with it, but will definitely be trying to obtain the Alpha-GPC next (it was kinda pricey for me at the time).


----------



## Knight8 (Apr 20, 2013)

Go for liftmode (they have awesome products).
problem is I am in Europe, they on Amazon and they don't ship to Europe. they ship on their site but its like $30+ just to ship from USA to Europe.

http://www.amazon.com/Phenylpiracet...id=1366460861&sr=1-1&keywords=Phenylpiracetam


----------

